# G'esh: In the Land of Dreams



## Loonook (May 15, 2002)

The group has completed its introduction to the land of G'esh (see the storytime: Adventures of the Uncivilized Lands for more information).  The roster stands at 5 (and an NPC):

Sin Goodfellow
Wolvorine
Ceredhion
Falex
Umger_Nikelti
Njal (NPC)


They are all 4th level, and are currently in the citadel at Reivale (in the Uncivilized Lands) after an encounter with a robed figure that imprisoned them in a high-powered magic trap for a hundred years.

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Introduction: The Tale of the Wayfarer

"_I have made you this being; of my blood, my fire, my wine, and you deny me... never again_"
Woldan to Yusia Tyendor, in the Myth of the Creation of G'esh

The figure walked through the village like a grim visage of its former self... it had been given a mission, and it was to track those who had been lost to its master... if only those wizards had not been there... there would be no need for this quest. It longed for the embrace of its home, the light and darkness of its own plane.

To a small thatched hut the figure strolled, never touching the ground with its robes.  None truly saw it, but its purpose and sense of vengeance cut through those near it like a knife.  The Vishni would find the one it had marked, and the one with that beast of flesh which had forced it to live in this infernal place for a century.

A form appeared to those who looked towards the hut of their leader, dying after his long life as their protector.  They were Prime, not knowledgable of anything that lay beyond their village, but their leader was the great Aeolin Elvert, son of Naomi, who had founded Galdortia on that disn't shore.  That man had come to the land where time and space curved seeking to unearth its mysteries, but had found a new purpose in saving those who would otherwise die.  

One villager tried to attack the figure, but exploded as he rushed towards it... a face turned towards the villagers with three sets of gem-like eyes, then raised a hand to call them to rest.  It walked through the thick wooden door of the hut, and looked upon the ancient man and his tribal healer.  It was not age that had brought this one to the edge of life; it was his attempt to protect his charges.  The flesh could not comprehend survival, and did foolish things to save others above themself.

"I have come for you, Aeolin.  Leave us, Neschval; I have business with this man." the Vishni raised one hand, and embedded the priest into the nearest wall, content with watching the tribal's body meld to the mud and twigs, becoming one.

"I know not what you seek, demon" the venerable whispered in his death tone.  The Vishni knew it was a lie; no matter how young this man had been, and no matter how old he was now, all held the information desired if you dug deep enough.  Thin black lace creeped down the throat of Aeolin, and the elder's last sounds were harsh gagging... but the Vishni did not care about this one's death.  Its master wished the information, and it could not return without that information.  

The wanderer took off again, with a site in mind for his next conquest: _Reivale_.


----------



## Loonook (May 19, 2002)

Tales of the Awakened Heroes

The five stood, Hydwen the Paladin, Han Fang the acolyte of the Jade Crab, Arethul, half-elf swordmaster, Locke the rogue, and their new-found friend, and master of the Ostarian Rose, Njal.

After their precarious situation was shown to them, they decided the best way to go about things was to ride on horseback, trying to find someone who needed their assistance.  Almost a mile away from the Elvert Manor, they were attacked by two Spawn.

Spawn, creatures who make pacts with creatures known as Dormi, can be bound by their pact even in death.  These spawn were accompanying a man dressed in a jester's suit of clothes who named himself as Loonook.  Loonook had been dispatched to find a man carrying a brass ring from his master.  Loonook quickly left when he saw the approaching warriors, teleporting into smoke leaving his guardian Spawn to battle.  The spawn grappled with the party, leeching from the party health and weakening them beyond control.  After the first was down, the second left, running into the shadows.

The PCs, undazed, tried to set off again, and found that they were surrounded.  With several raiders with bows and spears, three of the draining Spawn, and beasts which bore on their backs mouths that seemed to open to the furnaces of chaos. 

The PCs fought valiantly, blow after blow traded.  Alas, the PCs lost one of their own: Locke, master thief, in the closing minutes of the battle. Locke's soul resides within his body, awaiting either final rest... or resurrection.  Njal brought up an ancient legend of a place where the Auton, the gods of the Poin, ascended.  This place, the Hall of Guin, is surrounded by sands which are said to bring life back to those who have died.  The PCs are torn now; whether to save their comrade or move on in their quest, hunting down the beasts who had sent Locke's doom.

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Tale of the Wayfarer, Part 2

"_It is death that I seek, child of the stars; I seek to bring balance to this land, and topple the very gods who destroy my people_" 

Et Kiet Henda D'Sar, to Woldan, during the Ascension of the Auton

The figure sat at the farthest corner of the Gray Widow, its travel through the mortal world seeming to weaken it more and more.  There was no chance that, in this weakened state, the Vishni could hope to retrieve what it sought; its powers were weakened in this place so as to make it no more powerful than a trapped Rytlln broken under a cart's wheel.  Its master had sent it assistance; three Spawn that it could use to try to delay those who would try to keep the thing it sought.  One of those beasts had slain a man; a rogue, the Master reported through another Vishni.  That one had been weak; if one such as that had laughed at this one in Durm it would be the last that one did; here it was powerless to stop the taunting.  

The mercenary had done little; nor had the Hui Dal summoner that the Vishni had brought with it into these lands... that ancient warlock, flayed for his disrespect, had only been able to summon a few of his fiery Emissary to aid... had he summoned a group of Hui Dal from that place, mayhap the Vishni would have spared him.  It clenched the soul of that Hui Dal, between its curled tendrils that were as insubstantial as smoke, yet could slice through skin, leaving a man to scream... that one had screamed for days for its failure, its eyeless sockets filled with coals, its feet set down in broken glass.  This soul would give it another servant; one that would pale in comparison to that pitiful summoner.  The pain... the agony that this one contained... it could buy an army if the Vishni gave it to the right being.  

The barmaid came to the Vishni, and it feigned a face resembling that of that elder it had killed.  It read the thoughts of the barmaid, and gave new ones to her; _I can give you power... I can make you live forever, beautiful forever.  Come to me, woman; I will make you what you wish to be._.

She went without a fight, trading her sight for beauty.  It then hired a few thugs to slay her... a body would be needed for the one whom it would be calling, and this vessel served well that purpose.  As it went out into the darkness of that night, it knew that its quest was soon to be over; it was time to close this deed, seal this end and embrace Durm again... but it had work to do before that day.... so much work.


----------



## Loonook (May 26, 2002)

Tale of the Wayfarer Part 3

_One shall not enter a temple of this land to desecrate it, lest those who made that temple hath fallen_
from the Stone of the Law of Ethos

The temple looked almost empty, with only the random vermin that scuttled across the floor from its phantom feet.  It could not enter that place for long, but it knew they would come soon to here.  It was not in the plan of striking here; this was a place sacred even to the Vishni and the line that they came from, the Bajdormi and Dormi in general.  This was a place where Prince Et Kien Esha Ytesh Linok, son of Nithalndl Linok, had lain after its battle with Tiuy the Great, the one those who had been behind that prodigal son had called Tiuy the Fat.  The blade of Pallnthrai had been driven into the Prince's eye, its dimensionless edge plunged through to sever its spirit and destroy the very essence, leaving a husk.  That Prince had been retrieved by this Vishni, and it had felt... fear? No... sadness not.  It had felt emotion when it saw that dead thing, its quest solved.  As it had passed through the arch of this temple, it had made the pillars fall around its head, for there would be none to protect this temple.  

After that the temple had fallen into the hands of many; some used it as a meeting place for secret rituals to the god of the Hui Dal, perhaps even one of their own summoners released during that long-ago war.  To think of that century passed infuriated this one, and it drove its hand through the nearest thick post, drilling through and out.  It walked out of the temple, its false garb making no sound... it was to be another day when they would meet, but for now it would let them pass... bring back their fallen comrade and then, when they numbered full, it may strike... but it had other affairs.  Deep in its fake flesh, its living ruse, a ball of heat lay.  That soul, denied return or passage into that land beyond, was to be paid... and it would only be then when it would strike... it had a long path, and a short time, but even as it moved it felt it had less and less... its spirit decayed, as did the form it seemed to create from that spirit... its glam flashed between the truth and the lie; each false in comparison to its complete form, and each seeming to peel in this desecrated temple... _soon_


----------



## Loonook (Jun 2, 2002)

The group, tired from their latest battle and wounded severely, rush the body of Locke and the desert raider to the Gray Widow Inn... where they encounter another group of adventurers and a priest of the Death god Hui.  The groups decide to go off to an ancient temple in a canyon 50 miles south of Reivale.  They look for supplies, and come across a Guln gang beating a Guln rebel to death.  After saving the druid from its inevitable fate, the group goes into the Great Bazaar of Reivale, meeting along the way Viln, Leader of the Lost.  This wandering god of travel tells the group of a brewing battle in the mountains of Primdeka.  The deity pays for a piece of fruit, then disappears into a handful of sand.  

The group heads off with their supplies, and encounters a small village miles away from Reivale.  This village, founded by Aeolin Elvert, former Emperor of the Seaward Provinces, was surrounded by bodies on pikes and a burning funerary pyre.  The Neschval servants were all that were left, speaking of a wandering beast that had made the chief of guards explode and had killed the great Elvert.  Afterwards, Guln tribesmen had raided the village, impaling several and leaving the slaves to live.  The 'leader' of the group, a young Neschval whose father had served Aeolin, led the group into the royal's hut, the only one undisturbed in the looting.  There they found three swords, Ignus, Cryos (A flaming and Frost Rapiers that must be dual-wielded), and the Cryer (a Greatsword +1, Vicious vs. the Guln/Ryttln, possible other powers).  The young servant said words over the emperor's body, then had it buried.  The group moved on afterwards, hearing that the Guln may have moved into the Cavern Temple.

Just a few hours from the Temple, the group ran across a campfire and a body that was extremely decayed... under the body there lay a message to turn back before it was too late, yet the party persisted/

   ... there, they encounter a water genie almost dead from an attack by a second Wayfarer... the group rushes by, into the Temple Complex.  There, they meet the second Wayfarer, who identifies the race as Vishni... the halfling thief is frozen into a wall by this Vishni, who is then attacked by the Wayfarer.  They exhange magical blows and give the group enough time to run to the Great Cavern Gate, leading to the Hall of Guin...

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Tale of the Wayfarer Part 4

_Failure, above all things, is unacceptable_
from the Code of the Seeker

It had finally been ready to lay its best trap... months waiting for the wanderers... then that little one, the one which had mocked it, had decided to try to perform ITS DUTY. 

_Now... now I have you, Young One_
*FOOLISH ELDER... YOU HAVE FAILED YOUR MISSION*
_I beg to differ, child_

The screams were exquisite... and they kept going on and on... endless echos in that place of decay and forgotten life... and then it finally stopped... finally the cries stopped.  It had sent that Younger back without its mission.. it would be destroyed, for its failure and death in this plane.  Little to worry of... 

From the shadows came its newest servant... this one would make it farther... but first, the matter of that gate...

It slid across the floor soundless, and it drew back its smoke-like fist, bringing it down into the mirror surface of the gate.  It shattered, sending the gate's essence out, as the temple started to shake and pitch back and forth... its job was done... and they would find another place to go... but never to return this way again.


----------



## Loonook (Jun 8, 2002)

Introduction: Tale of the Lost Heroes

_Aye... you may want to sit down for this one_.  Not an odd start for a Knight of Ethos captain to his day, but with the current situations below, Capt. Farrell had no real choice but to take this one with full attention.  What followed was the strangest tale he had ever heard; A great thunderclap above Temple Row? Then what... a full group of ne'er-do-wells fall from the sky!  It wasn't a long fall, otherwise why would they bother him as he was preparing to go to the station? Being one of the priests not bond to celibacy by his god, Farrell was happy with his downtime, especially with Marietta... that elf girl at the Crow's Wing...

FOCUS! Its an odd case... but they are in the city.  If you need to bring them in you will, but for now there is nothing they have done... so let them be: but all eyes open for them.  Aye... he should have sat down... and now he needed a drink.

A short man walked into the office, dressed in a most peculiar fashion to be coming in freely.  This was a White Rose member.... thieves coming into the house of the Law and not even in manacles! Something will be done when Farrell reports this to the Underguardian!

It was nothing... a standard bribe, and maybe Farrell took it... even clergy need hard coin in this city.  He took a swig from a bottle of wine left to him by the prior Captain, and sat thinking of what he could do to track these people down... they could be dangerous to the people, and so he would send out a few Detectives and call on the reserves who bunk in the whorehouse district in Farwall... they were acolytes and laity, but he needed every man he could get on the streets.  He doubted the Empress would use her own guards... the Favor were to be used as that last resort.  What he would give to have Kievt Elverishi in the Knights... but, alas, it is not their duty.  

The Four Courts would be patrolled, of course... Farwall and Inwall heavily alongside.  There were few places to hide in Four Courts, with the Southern and Northern Courts being full of middle-class sailors and well-to-do traders... few would risk their permits to turn a profit on these sorry souls.  Inwall was safer; Clergy and the occasional new aristocrat would turn these ruffians in faster than the drop of the hat...  the Dry Yards may have work for them, but Farwall was the safest bet... the highest points, the seediest neighborhoods.  He hoped they liked sitting in the flophouses and pit arenas of Farwall until they were found... because it was giving him anxiety.  That healer had told him to not worry, it would put fire in his belly... he was no Flamebeast! But even now he felt the pain of it, and took a swig of liquor again.... yes, so much work to do.. so much work.


----------



## Loonook (Jun 9, 2002)

_Yea I saw them... all of them_.  The man had come on, bruised and beaten around the head this one was.  Looked like he was a clerk... probably decided to make some hard coin on the side in the pits... he bore the mark on his wrist of a Kievt Elverishi... mayhap a weatherworker?  Farrell didn't care to have their life story when they came in like this.  

"So you are telling me... you saw them? How did you know that they were..." 

"The ones that popped in? Well... there was that dwarf... I ain't never seen anyone carrying an ax like that one, no sir" He was nervous... this was good.  Always made the interrogation easier for all involved if they were worked up about it.

"Can you explain how you saw these people?" Farrell knew the kid may lie, but it was a chance he had to take.

"Well.. I needed money for... for my mother.  She died last week... need to properly bury her.  Well... I fought in the pit... I was led in hooded... and I was hit with a spell... I got knocked to the ground afterwards... the energy burned me." The man winced as he raised his arms; three round bruises still remained.  Hazardous spells used by Kievt Elverishi... that could be dangerous; against the regulations of Galdortia at least.  

Maybe he learned it, maybe he came up with it himself, either way it was the first law broken at least in these beings presence... he could definitely get them on Illegal Use.  He had tried to pin it on some of the Elverts... he knew they were experimenting with combative magics without an approval, but its hard to hit the high-ups even when you are a Captain of the Knights Ethos... he had no other leads yet, so he would go down to Farwall and start searching the area... but what to do with this one? perhaps he is a spy? He knew that he had spied on the woman who was with the party... that harlot had traded favors for spells... as to be expected with such people.  With everything going on he couldn't take the chance... 

They never got him to come back to consciousness... it was like the man's head had been scrambled.  The 'body' would be cared for until the end of its days... but the rumours and questions started to fly after that... but Farrell didn't mind it at all; it helped the reputation of the Knights... they were tough, and they served and protected this city with their lives


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jun 20, 2002)

Fairly deep stuff... can't breeze through it, you have to think as you read.  That's a good thing.  An intellectual story... looking forward to more.


----------



## Loonook (Jun 24, 2002)

Thank you for the commentary, oh great sleeping one 

I will be doing some more in a few days... bogged down, and no game this week, means that last weeks game plus some more information will be added... watch this space


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh great sleeping one.... rofl.  You have NO idea how fitting that it.  Not just speaking Cthulhu-ifically, either.

P.S... I know that both Cthulu and Ftaghn are misspelled in my name.... but you'd be surprised how hard it is to get that name accepted when using the proper spelling... "The user name you have selected already exists..."  Therefore, the misspelled version has been my online persona for as long as I've been, well... online.


----------

